# Watch DVR w/o Sat signal?



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am using my new 622 daily but I would still like to watch HD content previously recorded on my 921.

Is there anyway to use a 921 without having 2 sat signals connected to it?

Will it work as a playback only device without a sat signal?


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

coop1 said:


> I am using my new 622 daily but I would still like to watch HD content previously recorded on my 921.
> 
> Is there anyway to use a 921 without having 2 sat signals connected to it?
> 
> Will it work as a playback only device without a sat signal?


Yes.


----------



## jdauler (Aug 12, 2002)

bhawley said:


> Yes.


Will it work as a OTA recorder without sat signal?


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

jdauler said:


> Will it work as a OTA recorder without sat signal?


No guide data makes it tough. Never tried to record without sat. hooked up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I never tried to record either, however the OTA works, as well as the playback.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I know this is going to sound strange but here goes. After reading the positive post I hooked up my 921.

I can only get the composite video output to work, no DVI and stranger still, the unit will not respond to the remote. The front buttons work normally. 

Any ideas?


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

Reboot, let it get to the whatever screen it stops at, menu, system settings, display,
change to your hd output. Check your remote number on the system info screen. It may have changed.


----------

